# James May tonight...



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Just a heads up for this again, tonight it's building a life size bridge out of Meccano, or something along those lines anyway. Should be good though.

BBC2 8pm :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Really enjoying the solo shows he's been doing recently. Very funny and he seems to be a very intelligent guy with some great ideas.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ha-Ha Ross - Mick's done you this time :lol: :lol:

Glad I took away your 'DW's TV Guide' title - you ain't worthy, pal!  Stick to the shampoos  

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

aaahem...

We have new section now Mick....



:thumb:

I was about to put before Viper gets a hold of you...but I see he already has!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> aaahem...
> 
> We have new section now Mick....
> 
> ...


YEAH ha ha Mick:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'll allow the old fella some slack - the new section only went up this aft  :thumb:

I'll move it in a bit.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Ha-Ha Ross - Mick's done you this time :lol: :lol:
> 
> Glad I took away your 'DW's TV Guide' title - you ain't worthy, pal!  Stick to the shampoos
> 
> :lol: :lol:


OI Back off a bit:lol::lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice one Mick. The last two episodes were superb!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Good TV, informative and a good laugh  BBC more of TG presenters please!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm hiding behind the PC at the moment...

:doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I'm hiding behind the PC at the moment...
> 
> :doublesho


Why's that? Actually, I'm recording it so don't tell me.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Viper said:


> Why's that? Actually, I'm recording it so don't tell me.


only 2 words....

meccano

&

porsche

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

next week looks ace


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> next week looks ace


:wave:

next week's the biggy, filmed only a short while ago at Brooklands


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry chaps, hadn't noticed the new section







 
One thing that hasn't changed - there are some cheeky sods on here 

Great stuff again, and I too was on the edge of my seat, at two points in the programme, but shan't spoil it for those who have recorded it. Well worth catching on iplayer for anyone who missed it (there may even be a repeat at some time, not sure though)

Next weeks will be right up S500's street in particular, and all those into Scalextric and slot cars, looking forward to that already :thumb:

Edit - Hayup, S500's on the case already... (that'll teach me to go and make coffee mid post...)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> One thing that hasn't changed - there are some cheeky sods on here


_*I*_ was trying to help you Mick :wave:

:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I only saw a little bit and it was great:thumb:Next week's looks really good.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> _*I*_ was trying to help you Mick :wave:
> 
> :lol:


Hmmmm... well ok... I'll remove your entry in the ledger of forum member infringements and misdemeanours then 

Viper's entry (in red ink) remains however, he's got some serious damage limitation to do for that old chap comment :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Hmmmm... well ok... I'll remove your entry in the ledger of forum member infringements and misdemeanours then
> 
> Viper's entry (in red ink) remains however, he's got some serious damage limitation to do for that old chap comment :lol:


Good stuf Mr Mick...

Although I have no idea what happened with that "I" in my post 

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> One thing that hasn't changed - there are some cheeky sods on here


_*I*_ was being a cheeky sod - guilty as charged, sir. I'll consider my wrists well and truely slapped


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Viper said:


> _*I*_ was being a cheeky sod - guilty as charged, sir. I'll consider my wrists well and truely slapped


Hmmmm....







Ok, I'll let you off this time...

But I'll be keeping an eye on you...  :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

only need Teggs to join this thread and we could discuss/promote a Christmas Blockbuster reunion.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

S500 said:


> only need Teggs to join this thread and we could discuss/promote a Christmas Blockbuster reunion.


Now there's an idea... :thumb:


----------

